# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Октябрь: новый набор по хастлу!

## Labs

Существуют 5 основных причин, чтобы научиться танцевать хастл:

1. Хастл – активный зажигательный танец. На занятии вы быстро переключитесь с работы и учебы, разомнете ваше тело и получите громадное удовольствие от движения! В хастле собраны столько элементов из разных танцев, что танцуя только лишь хастл, вы узнаете много интересного и о других танцевальных направлениях.

2. Хастл – парный танец. Значит, новые знакомства с противоположным полом вам гарантированы.

3. Основы хастла просты как дважды два! Вам не потребуется специальная физическая или хореографическая подготовка для занятий этим парным танцем. В то же время на занятиях вы получите определенную нагрузку на мышцы, что позволит вам улучшить свою физическую форму.

4. Для хастла не нужна специальная музыка. Вы сможете танцевать хастл под любые современные мелодии, звучащие по радио или телевидению. На занятиях вы научитесь слушать музыку и танцевать в ритм.

5. Вам не нужен свой партнер/партнерша, чтобы записаться в группу! Занятия строятся по ротационной системе: обмен партнерами после каждой звучащей мелодии.

Приятный сюрприз!

Только 21 и 22 октября занятия в начинающих группах по хастлу БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ!

Когда и куда приходить?

В октябре стартуют 2 группы начального уровня по хастлу. Выбирайте время и адрес, наиболее удобный для вас!


*Адрес:*
*Дни недели*
*    Время*
*Бесплатный урок* и знакомство с клубом

ул.Купалы, 21, 2й этаж
пн, ср
20.30-21.30
  21 октября, 20.30

ул. Уральская, 3А, 1й этаж
вт, чт
20.00-21.00
  22 октября, 20.00



Акция!

Партнерши, которые приведут в группу своего знакомого, получат скидку 15% на базовый абонемент (8 занятий). Сэкономьте более 50 000 рублей!

БОНУС!

В клубе парных танцев «Хастл» действует единый абонемент на занятия. Это значит, если вы пропустили занятие по хастлу, вы можете сходить на отработку либо в другую группу начинающего уровня, либо посетить урок по стретчингу или хореографии.

Есть вопросы?

Консультация и запись по телефону: 6080349 (Velcom, МТС, Life).

Подробности здесь: tancuem.by

----------

